# The End Times V - The Lord of The End Times - 13th March



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/the-lord-of-the-end-times-hardback.html

This is it, the final tolling of the bell for the Warhammer Fantasy World.

*The Story*

The End Times have come. Archaon Everchosen marches on the city of Middenheim, and if he captures it, the key to the Chaos gods’ ultimate victory will be his. The last heroes of men, elves and dwarfs gather to stop him, but to stand against the hordes of the Ruinous Powers, they must turn to darker allies. Against all reason, the last hope for the world may be the Undying King, Nagash himself – if he and the mortal races can find common cause and work together. If they cannot, Archaon’s plan will come to fruition and the world will be consumed by Chaos.
*Read it because*

The oncoming apocalypse finally arrives to the Warhammer world. This is the ultimate showdown between the remaining heroes of light and the Ruinous Powers led by the dread Lord of Chaos. This final instalment delivers all the apocalyptic action and casualties of war you would want to see in the finale of the End Times.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Having seen an image of a sneak preview in a book that was on sale at the Weekender, I can tell fans of Josh Reynolds something that will make this one of their MUST-READ books;



Canto the Unsworn is back and working for Archaon!



LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Guessing he's a G+F?

He won't be Snorri Nosebiter.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Canto the Unsworn one of the best chaosits ever :grin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The End Times V have just become available to DL.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it......closure to absolutely everything. Brilliant! 

Now more than ever I want to see this new 'world' that will be born from this cataclysm that swept everything away.

But the Old world is gone for good.

Edit:
So many famous heads rolling like bowling balls!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> The End Times V have just become available to DL.


ok brought this book, checked at 0000gmt and it was available to download, so thought ill do it today, and now its not available till tomz noz, any ideas why?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Strange. Mustve been a website glitch or something. It went back on preorder too.

But I grabbed it just fine last night when it became available at 1am my time.

I suggest writting Black Library to see whats up and down.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Black Library glitch has been fixed and The Lord of the End Times is available again.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Black Library glitch has been fixed and The Lord of the End Times is available again.


cool ty for update


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it......closure to absolutely everything. Brilliant!
> 
> Now more than ever I want to see this new 'world' that will be born from this cataclysm that swept everything away.
> 
> But the Old world is gone for good.


I got my copy today, but I will be waiting to read it. I want to read Warhammer: Archaon first, before reading the novelization. But admittedly reading this will make my wait even harder.


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone !

Here my review of _The Lord of the End Times_ by Josh Reynolds

https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/577529890372771840

(you can click on the US/UK flag to translate into english) 

Huuuuge review with spoilers.


----------

